# Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith Trailer



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

*Enjoy, and May the Force be with you.*


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

it's also playing with the incredibles if you want to see it on the big screen-THIS one looks like a kick asss pic and just may make up for the two previous ones....


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

Definitely looks good!


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> it's also playing with the incredibles if you want to see it on the big screen-THIS one looks like a kick asss pic and just may make up for the two previous ones....


 They didn't show it at the showing I was a yesterday.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

One could always right click the link, choose "save target as," then convert it to a file that Nero can burn to your DVD. Then play it on your DVD player. It's awesome that way!


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Am I mistaken, or is that NOT James Earl Jones's voice for Darth Vader. It does not sound like him for "Yes master".


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

It is, indeed, Jones's voice. Lucas brought him back to do Vader's lines. It wouldn't be the same without him now, would it?


----------

